# Stop over in Bangkok - Staying in Banyan Tree



## MikeC (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi! Im not sure if I should be posting this here but im sure il be corrected if im wrong! My girlfriend and I are stopping off for 3 nights in Bangkok on our way to Australia. We are staying in the Banyan Tree and wondered did anyway eat in the Vertigo Resteraunt lately? If so whats the average cost of a meal for two? We want to try it but not if its going to cost us more than the hotel room! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Winkie (Aug 8, 2008)

I ate in Vertigo last timne aboyut 2 years ago. We were a group of 6 of us.

The total bill was about US$2,000 - howver we were having a mjor celebration, and we did order many (not all) of the expensive items!

Was it value for money? In a word NO!

I find that Scirocco is much more atmospheric (its also higher), the food is much better, and the cost is not nearly so high - last time I ate there (maybe 6 months ago, or less), it was about US$400 for 3 of us (in this place, its the wine that's a killer, avopid wine and the bill is much less).

My advice, skip Vertigo, and go to Scirocco on top of the State Tower, it leagues better, adn the view is totally breath-taking. Make sure you book, and arive early so you can spend some time at the wonderful.

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## MikeC (Nov 27, 2008)

Winkie said:


> I ate in Vertigo last timne aboyut 2 years ago. We were a group of 6 of us.
> 
> The total bill was about US$2,000 - howver we were having a mjor celebration, and we did order many (not all) of the expensive items!
> 
> ...


Thats a great help thanks very much!!


----------

